# FFI Ultimate Chaos



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








June 27, 2009

Mississippi Coast Coliseum,
Biloxi, Miss.


Bobby Lashley vs. Bob Sapp
Gilbert Yvel vs. Pedro Rizzo
Din Thomas vs. Javier Vazquez
Chris Horodecki vs. William Sriyapai
Tom Atencio vs. Randy Hedderick
Brett Cooper vs. Waachiim Spiritwolf
Danny Abbadi vs. Lance Thompson
Colby McMahan vs. James Orso
Eric Bradley vs. Colin McKee
Drew Wallace vs. Eric Graham
Greg Maher vs. Wes Shivers
Mark Kergosien vs. Shawn Hayes
Shilo Pisarich vs. Jonathon Mackles
Weldon Galle vs. Trent Billiot
Jacob Leckich vs. Jim McLemore​*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The participants*

I only know of fighters in the top five matches! Does anyone know where this is going to be broadcast cause I couldn't even find an official site for this event? Either way this is definately Lashley's ultimate challenge! Everyone up to this point has been chicken scratch!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's an 8 pm Biloxi time, 30 dollar pay per view broadcast. I only live an hour and a half away from there, but if I went to that town it would cost way more than 30.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I only know of fighters in the top five matches!


You might remember Danny Abbadi, he was on The Ultimate Fighter 3 in Ortiz's team. Although he is not much of a fighter, 2-4 overall.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nobody*

Yeah I looked him up a while back but I didn't watch the Ultimate Fighter 3.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

wasnt he the dude with the back problems laying on the grass when they were training? I'll be looking forward to that match for sure


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sports Bars*

Does anyone know any sports bars that are going to be carying this fight?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im actually gonna watch this event ( if possible )


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not Me*

Not possible for me cause I'm in California at the moment!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Not possible for me cause I'm in California at the moment!


im in norway  you dont have internet ?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Internet Price*

How much does it cost to watch on internet?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Tom Atencio showing some major heart in this fight! hope he gets knocked out any second though.



Edit: Cool fight, super lame finish.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hedderick was taking it to him in that first round, eh?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ahahahhahaha hilarious commentary when he calls spirit wolf an indian.

What a cocky moron. No respect in that victory speech. Not one person cheered for suck wolf

Hey-! They totally just pulled the swerve showing the sapp-lashley hype and then having the Horodecki fight. Oh well all of these fights are good. The next three are going to be awesome, I get to see Din Thomas who I completely forgot about since the RJjr ppv, and then two sweet fights one of which involving lots of technique.


5th Edit: Nm.... No Din.

6th Edit: WOAH! RIZZO! I thought I just saw the first mma-death.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Late stoppage. Dont know what th ref was watching.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Wonder what Buentello thought when he saw that fight?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> Late stoppage. Dont know what th ref was watching.


Yea, terrible stoppage. He was standing over Rizzo as his arms were flailing to the side and his face was getting pounded 4-5 times.. terrible. That is how something BAD happens




dudeabides said:


> Wonder what Buentello thought when he saw that fight?


If that fight does happen.. should be exciting. Buentello is a great striker with a good chin.. wonder if he will take it down though.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, only a 2 year age difference between Sapp and Lashley. I didn't realize how young Sapp was. I'm getting really baked now to watch this fight.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Wow, only a 2 year age difference between Sapp and Lashley. I didn't realize how young Sapp was. I'm getting really baked now to watch this fight.


Hahaha you are going to be so tripped out..


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob v. Bob= Lame


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Well Bob Sapp got rolled over, seems to happen whenever he doesn't have a 100 pound advantage. 

Lashley still wasn't impressive. Basic double leg takedown to face punching. No real technique.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Overall a good card though. I was really entertained from the start... Anyone agree? 

Note: I did stream it. Would not have paid the 30 bucks. But for free it was really entertaining.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Summary*

So thats three loses in the past four fights for Sapp. Lashley, get ready for the major leagues! Rizzo get ready for Buentello!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow. I didn't even have time before the fight ended. Ohwell, nice night of fights didn't care who won any of them so it ends happy


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This card was definetely worth watching for free. I would watch it for free again if i could go back in time. LOL. Naw, it was pretty entertaining. The Sapp/Lashley fight went as expected. It didnt really do much to further anyones opinion of Bobby Lashley's skills though. Ready to see where he goes from here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley in Strikeforce*

I think from here he is going into Strikeforce. If not there he will probably go into DREAM or Sengoku. I'm not sure if the UFC is going to pick him up yet but with him on a role Dana would not be wise to pass up signing him after this!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So thats three loses in the past four fights for Sapp. Lashley, get ready for the major leagues! Rizzo get ready for Buentello!


You mean Yvel, Yvel gets ready for Buentello!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Winner?*

Wait, who won the fight?


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, who won the fight?


Yvel-KO
Lashley-TKO (Submission from strikes)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Yvel*

So Yvel get ready for Buentello! This is a good match I think!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn I actually had faith for Rizzo too, he was a monster in his prime, it's too bad he probably won't remain relevant anymore.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rizzo*

Go figure, he got knocked out by a guy he knocked out in his prime! Not to mention he is the only guy to have knocked that guy out!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^Try saying that 3 times fast^^^


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Barnett*

Come to think of it both of those men have lost to Barnett in the past two Affliction events!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

For those who missed it, the videos are up.

Overall, a great event with some great finishes.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

IronMan said:


> [FONT="Times New RomanOverall, a great event with some great finishes.[/FONT]


lol not really 

i watched it live tho so had to see all the horrible production and commercial bits


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

N1™ said:


> lol not really
> 
> i watched it live tho so had to see all the horrible production and commercial bits


I didn't expect anything from the production value. The fights were fun for me.

The fighters aren't UFC quality guys, for the most part, and some of the fights were kinda weird, but it was still not bad.

I mean, this is an event that could have been a disaster, so I was pretty happy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Promotions*

Well when you consider that two small time promotions put this on and not UFC, Affliction, or Strikeforce it wasn't a bad show!


----------

